# Know your numbers



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Blood pressure numbers, so silent that you only know about them when you almost die or actually die. Should start to check in your 30's, but any male, over 40 should know them. 
Doesn't matter is you are as thin as a rail. Lifting, diet and some supplements my help you in a "natural" way. 
By the way, the old numbers are not good anymore. :nono:


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

moab63 said:


> Blood pressure numbers, so silent that you only know about them when you almost die or actually die. Should start to check in your 30's, but any male, over 40 should know them.
> Doesn't matter is you are as thin as a rail. Lifting, diet and some supplements my help you in a "natural" way.
> *By the way, the old numbers are not good anymore.* :nono:


I was just at the dr today, nurse told me 121/60 with a 42 HR @ 53yo. Nurse seemed a little startled at the HR and asked if I felt ok and I told that was normal for me. 
Don't know if the BP numbers are good or not, they didn't mention it, either way, which numbers are good now?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been on lisinopril for years; inherited stuff. I see the doc every 6 mos, and have my own cuff at home. It's under control and the meds have no bearing on my fitness or VO2.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

moab63 said:


> By the way, the old numbers are not good anymore. :nono:


Do tell. I'm usually around 120/70 and 40bpm rhr, no good anymore?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I suspect the "new numbers" are driven by the pharmaceutical industry rather than any significant reduction in lifespan.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

58 Y.O., 5-10, 162 lbs. BP 110/70, HR 60 BPM and cholesterol @ 131. If my colon would just cooperate, I could live forever.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*General reply,*

I forgot to hit, "quote" but most likely you won't see a detriment in performance and/or feel ill in anyway. That's the real issue, I just refilled my prescription last night. I have a checkup coming up, for insurance purposes. :skep:

Hahaha, that happen to me as well(low HR) . my numbers are around 140/90 or higher if I don't take my pills. Your numbers are great, like 18 year old numbers.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

chuckha62 said:


> 58 Y.O., 5-10, 162 lbs. BP 110/70, HR 60 BPM and cholesterol @ 131. If my colon would just cooperate, I could live forever.


Hahaha, great numbers


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

honkinunit said:


> I suspect the "new numbers" are driven by the pharmaceutical industry rather than any significant reduction in lifespan.


That I don't doubt one bit, I know people with crazy numbers and somehow they are walking around.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> I suspect the "new numbers" are driven by the pharmaceutical industry rather than any significant reduction in lifespan.


The evidence says otherwise. I know most people aren't going to read the linked article in its entirety (or at all), so I pulled a quote that summarizes the findings:

"The results of Prospective Study Collaboration show that in patients between 40-89 years of age, BP is strongly and directly associated with total vascular and stroke mortality. Each difference of 20 mm Hg of systolic and 10 mm of diastolic Hg was associated with doubling the risk of stroke death. This correlation was continuous without any evidence of a threshold down to at least 115/75 mm Hg."

Full article for those interested: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3838588/

The top end of "normal" BP is now 120/80 mm Hg. Increasing the top (systolic) pressure to just 140 mm Hg *doubles* your risk of dying from stroke, increasing it to 160 mm Hg *quadruples *it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I plan to live forever.

So far, so good.
=sParty


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If I remember correctly, a Tour de France rider had a resting pulse of 28 - the lowest recorded for a healthy male. Cycling lowered my resting pulse to the 48-52 range when I was 60 and riding more. 

I am getting my numbers down again increasing my mileage. The pulse rate drops nicely at the end of rides now, but the return to fitness is slower than it was.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

57 years old, but tend to run 125/82 ish and 85bpm. At night before bed I can get bpm down in the 70 ish range, but not during daytime 

all recent cat and echo scans show heart to be a beast


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

To add to the stats, 62yrs old, BP 
130/70, 48-52 HR.
I work with people who are over 200/120 and run at 100 HB/m at rest and are 10 yrs younger. Scary.

Eric


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've no idea what they are or should be. I'm 75 next month.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

I keep a pretty close eye on my numbers, just cause I want to do the best I can all across the board. I drink more than I should, and am keenly interested on the impact of alcohol on BP and RHR. According to Garmin I averaged a RHR or 54 during a 28 day period in which I abstained from alcohol and did some combination of biking, weight lifting, and/or yoga at least once per day. At the dentist last Wednesday my BP was 114/70, the Best I have ever seen it. Flash forward five days to include two days of over indulgence on the weekend and my RHR is 66, with a BP of 134/79. Pretty striking difference.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

51. Type 2 Diabetic. 4 years post-heart attack. Lost almost 150lbs in the past 10 years: 320 down to ~ 190 on my best days

BP is usually circa 120/80
Blood sugar runs between 110-170 (depending on the holiday....)
resting heart rate post heart attack is usually 48-58; during a day of normal work, usually in the 70-80 range (am on my feet all day as a band director)
during marching band season, I can get up to 30,000 steps a day, plus I do all of the PT that we have the kids do

I have a Garmin watch that monitors my HR, sleep, steps etc. and my rides

before my heart attack, I played ice hockey at least twice a week, and rode my bike...also play drums in a thrash metal band, and many times my heart rate is higher in that situation than when I ride. Tore up all of the muscles in my right leg playing hockey - the ref said it was one of the worst injuries he had seen - so I don't do that anymore...slowly getting back on the ice though and regaining confidence and strength...

Have never drank, smoked or done any drugs. I did grow up on the Great Midwest Diet (LOTS of red meat, carbs/starches and waaaayyyy overcooked vegetables) as well as the 80's kid Fast Food regimine, hence my diabetes

I keep track of my numbers, but I don't bank all of the way I feel on the numbers. That is more on how the way I eat makes me feel...I feel like if I am "eating clean/efficient", than my numbers will be where they should be.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"am on my feet all day as a band director) during marching band season, I can get up to 30,000 steps a day, plus I do all of the PT that we have the kids do

before my heart attack, I played ice hockey at least twice a week, and rode my bike...also play drums in a thrash metal band"

How the hell did you get to 320 lbs???


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ddoh said:


> "am on my feet all day as a band director) during marching band season, I can get up to 30,000 steps a day, plus I do all of the PT that we have the kids do
> 
> before my heart attack, I played ice hockey at least twice a week, and rode my bike...also play drums in a thrash metal band"
> 
> How the hell did you get to 320 lbs???


pre HA, I would down a few Big Mac's, large fries for lunch and dinner. Usually drank two 2 liters of Pepsi or Mountain Dew a day. Could eat a full 16" pizza and garlic bread with cheese; a full gallon of Cookies and Cream ice cream at night...I shudder at how I used to eat...I would wreck buffets and all-you-can-eat situations....

and I have a real slow metabolism...I didn't start at 320...more like in the mid 200's, but 320 was my worst...I didn't play hockey well at that weight for sure


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

59 yo. BP 105/65 and resting heart rate usually less than 50. They always ask if I'm an elite athlete when I give blood due to the slow RHR, Ha ha. I say I'm not an elite athlete but I ride my bike.... A LOT. After my colonoscopy they wanted me to hang around a little longer because he said my heart rate was quite slow. I said "yeah, it's usually like that" and he said, "No, I mean really low, like 35". Oh, OK, I'll just lay here for a little longer. After effect from the anesthesia I'm guessing.
Cholesterol and triglycerides OTOH not as great but that's for a different thread.

I had an ER nurse, biking buddy tell me that low RHR is healthy, but if you do have a MI it's more difficult to get it under control because there's less room to bring your HR down to control/stop the heart attack. Does that sound right? (I haven't googled it).


----------



## Mark K (Jul 4, 2018)

KRob said:


> I had an ER nurse, biking buddy tell me that low RHR is healthy, but if you do have a MI it's more difficult to get it under control because there's less room to bring your HR down to control/stop the heart attack. Does that sound right? (I haven't googled it).


Not completely correct. A low resting heart rate simply excludes one class of drugs, beta-blockers, frequently used during and after an MI. This class of drugs lowers pulse and blood pressure, so both a low heart rate and BP are limiting factors. Also, some MIs affect the heart's conduction system resulting in a significant decrease in an individuals resting heart rate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Mark K said:


> Not completely correct. A low resting heart rate simply excludes one class of drugs, beta-blockers, frequently used during and after an MI. This class of drugs lowers pulse and blood pressure, so both a low heart rate and BP are limiting factors. Also, some MIs affect the heart's conduction system resulting in a significant decrease in an individuals resting heart rate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification. He did say it was because they couldn't use beta blockers. I'd forgotten that part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

122/78

Ldl a bit high at 137 but has come down quite a bit. Hdl has always been low but now in the low 40's(which is good). Blood sugar was 104 so marginal but also coming down. Resting heart rate in the low 50's/high 40's. I used to be able to get it into the high 30's if I really focused on it. still weighing in at about 210, but also very slowly coming down.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

120/[email protected] today. 

After returning to cycling in 2008, I had readings like 92/[email protected] 42 with dizziness (ya think?) and dropped the Betablocker. Was off it until the 4 stents were placed with a 99% blockage in the anterior descending (widow-maker). I am hoping that the resting pulse continues down so I can get off it again.


----------

